# Angry Customer Take That.



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I get a call today Only doing light duty due to sore back. It was a Laundry drain I did the day before I hurt my back.

Lady calls up yelling you did not clear my drain there is water all of the floor. So I told her don't worry I check it out but not today because of my back.With an attitude she sais fine and slams down the phone.

I get there and see water all over floor ok test drain OK. Water heater let go. Service charge she was not happy.:furious:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Not looking forward to tomorrow. Have to put in a 120 ft sewer and 80 ft water line. temp is to be close too or over 100 degrees heat index about 115. I can gaurantee I will be a grumpy sob by the time I get home tomorrow night. Plus the customer I am working for is the kind that has to be standing over you the whole time you are working. I hope I can control my patience with her.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow. Have to put in a 120 ft sewer and 80 ft water line. temp is to be close too or over 100 degrees heat index about 115. I can gaurantee I will be a grumpy sob by the time I get home tomorrow night. Plus the customer I am working for is the kind that has to be standing over you the whole time you are working. I hope I can control my patience with her.


 Plenty of water:drink: Think of the $$$$$$


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

al said:


> Not looking forward to tomorrow. Have to put in a 120 ft sewer and 80 ft water line. temp is to be close too or over 100 degrees heat index about 115. I can gaurantee I will be a grumpy sob by the time I get home tomorrow night. Plus the customer I am working for is the kind that has to be standing over you the whole time you are working. I hope I can control my patience with her.


 I just did an 80 footer that was 8' deep at the city lateral,,,same temps with high azz humidity. I slammed 2- 32 oz gatoraids and 12 pack of bottled water, and 2-16 oz cokes.....only pissed once in 12 hours. We started at 5:30am and finished at 5:00 pm


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been working in power plants and factories all week. Extreme heat. But ya know, it's a dry heat.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I have been working in power plants and factories all week. Extreme heat. But ya know, it's a dry heat.


 Dry heat is bad too...I went to vegas and my lips split open and my nose split open....sucked. Here you get to walk around in wet clothes all from sweat. You get those nice salt rings when it dries on your shirt


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll take heat over freezing any day


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I'll take heat over freezing any day


 I am the other way around. When its freezing you can always dress warmer.. when its hot, you could get naked but still be flippen hot.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just came back from africa and it was so hot we really did fry an egg on the concrete. You could set your hardhat on the ground for 5 minutes and squeeze the sides in and leave your handprints on it. I was freezing when I came back to 80 degree weather.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Whats fun is to be outside cleaning a sewer with open reel machine and have nosy customer standing way too close, slinging water, and do ,most customers I simply ask them to step back or get wet but some type customer you say it real fast and low and watch them start jumping esp if they have on shorts or light colored pants eddie


----------

